# do u have this wallpaper???



## Rockstar11 (Jan 11, 2009)

where can i find this old webshots sunset wallpaper ? 
*e.imagehost.org/0528/webshots.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 11, 2009)

Found one

*www.thegilsons.com/Wallpaper/tree_800.jpg

but the resolution is only 800x600 pixels.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 11, 2009)

Give me site where i can download original/official wallpapers of different distros


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 11, 2009)

*www.wallpaperlinux.com/main.php?g2_page=1

The website has both official and fan-made wallpapers i think. Maybe you know this site.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 11, 2009)

Third Eye said:


> Found one
> 
> *www.thegilsons.com/Wallpaper/tree_800.jpg
> 
> but the resolution is only 800x600 pixels.



hey wow... thanks a lot yaar 

*e.imagehost.org/t/0980/tree_1024.jpg
1024 X 768 
*www.thegilsons.com/Wallpaper/tree_1024.bmp


----------



## krates (Jan 11, 2009)

no


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

^ what no ?


----------

